
SandDance – Dynamic Visual Data Exploration - mdturnerphys
https://www.sanddance.ms/
======
rubyfan
Great, I can't wait to spend the next month trying to bring BI people back
down to reality.

There's a persistent myth that now since we have "big data" that data analysis
needs a magic tool to magically tell us what data means. This will only fan
the flames.

------
acbart
Is this closed source?

